# Recent Experiences with Aromatase Inhibitors



## TheLupinator (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the board Maxim - I've heard good things about you guys and plan to give you a try, as I do with any peptide sponsor here at UGB. With that said, we've all heard or have had experiences with bunk aromatase inhibitors, really just Aromasin (Exemestane). This goes for research/peptide companies and even online pharmacies supposedly selling generic Aromasin for human consumption. 


As a community, we have confirmed via testing (not on ourselves bc we use this stuff for research) that the shit being sold contains little to no exemestane. I'd like to hear what you fellas have to say - do you do any testing on your research chems to verify the potency? And what return policy do you have in place to reimburse us researchers who end up with fake chems?



Thanks and welcome to the board


----------



## Maximpeptides (Jun 1, 2014)

Here at maxim we stand by our products 100% if you feel like you've received an under dosed/bunk product we either offer you a replacement or a refund (minus the shipping cost). PM me


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you for the response. That does answer my question about receiving a product that is bunk, but quite honestly if you didn't give a refund for your own mistake that would be poor business to say the least. And receiving a refund minus shipping still costs us time, money, and might even give someone's lab rat an unwanted pair of tits. We want to avoid a refund as much as you guys.


So I guess the more important question is what, if any, testing do you conduct to confirm your products - that you stand by 100% - are properly dosed with the correct active ingredient?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2014)

Sponsor???


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sponsor???



Advertisor. Not exactly the same


----------



## Maximpeptides (Jun 1, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Thank you for the response. That does answer my question about receiving a product that is bunk, but quite honestly if you didn't give a refund for your own mistake that would be poor business to say the least. And receiving a refund minus shipping still costs us time, money, and might even give someone's lab rat an unwanted pair of tits. We want to avoid a refund as much as you guys.
> 
> 
> So I guess the more important question is what, if any, testing do you conduct to confirm your products - that you stand by 100% - are properly dosed with the correct active ingredient?



The reason I said minus the shipping is to just cover our butt's. If there is legit something wrong with one of our products we always just refund it. But if we get the feeling someone is just trying to hustle us I wont refund the shipping. We use a few different suppliers for our chems, of which their solvents and concentrations of ingredients may differ but we provide the raw powders to them, so the quality and purity is always the same across the board. We have all of our raw materials tested once we receive them as well.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Advertisor. Not exactly the same



OK. That's why I asked. 

Welcome maxim.


----------

